# Keanu Reeves - At Japan Premiere of 'The Day The Earth Stood Still', Japan 18.12.08 x2



## Tokko (18 Dez. 2008)

​


----------



## Eldafinde (18 Dez. 2008)

Er musste sehr viel schreiben :3drolling:

:thx:


----------



## Buterfly (18 Dez. 2008)

Eldafinde schrieb:


> Er musste sehr viel schreiben :3drolling:
> 
> :thx:



 Aber hallo


----------

